# Skipped heat



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is 4 and has only had 2 heat cycles. Her first and second heat cycle were exactly 1 year apart, so I was expecting the same with her 3rd. She should have gone into heat this past February. There's no way I "missed it" because her previous two were very noticeable and very messy!
I am wanting to get her spayed, mainly because she suffered from very hard false pregnancies that lasted a couple months and really seemed to effect her negatively. However, I know that you're supposed to time the spayings inbetween heats, but how am I supposed to know when to schedule it if she missed her last heat cycle? Is the timing really that crucial?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The timing is important because of changes in hormone levels and because the surgery is safer when the uterus isn't swollen. A vet should be able to check her hormone levels and see how large the uterus is and advise you from there.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

einspänner said:


> The timing is important because of changes in hormone levels and because the surgery is safer when the uterus isn't swollen. A vet should be able to check her hormone levels and see how large the uterus is and advise you from there.


Thanks! Yeah, I knew about the reasons for the timing, just didn't know *how* important it really was. Can they tell their uterus size just by external feel, I wonder?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah I think they'd be able to feel it, but then you'd think her vulva would be visibly bigger too. They can operate during a heat cycle, but it can be riskier and more costly from what I understand.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Yeah I think they'd be able to feel it, but then you'd think her vulva would be visibly bigger too. They can operate during a heat cycle, but it can be riskier and more costly from what I understand.


Unless it is an emergency situation, I wouldn't have one spayed during a heat. Higher chances of surgical complications can require your dog to be under anesthesia longer. During heat there is increased blood flow to reproduced organs,.
I have one that is having blood work done today, for spay and mammary tumor removed. Even with the vet wanting to remove the tumor asap, he still wanted to wait until after the heat cycle was over. I would have much rather waited until 3 months after the heat cycle, but the tumor has had some growth.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't want to get her spayed during her heat. We aren't really in any rush.  
Kind of odd that she skipped her cycle but I suppose there are worse things! Hah.


----------

